# Freemax Goes MTL



## Timwis (1/5/20)

It uses the same NS mesh technology as in their DL coils, the device gives a constant 3.3V for a consistent vape, 8W with the 1.5ohm and 11W with the 1.0ohm coil!

Reactions: Like 5


----------

